# Baby Girl has a bad front leg dew claw infection .. Antibiotics & Metacam not helping



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Will. I hate that youve found us under such crummy circumstances though. I can't begin to tell you how sorry I am to hear that you all are going through. I can't pretend I know what to tell you to do. I do know that you have to do what is best for yourself, your family and your dog. Sometimes the case is that money does have to play a factor in the decision along with the time it buys you and her and the cost in pain to your Baby Girl. I hope whatever your decision your vet is able to manage her pain and give you some guidance. I hope you know you will find empathy and support here while you go through this. Sending prayers to you and your Baby Girl......


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think I would get a second opinion on what may be going on with her leg. It might not be cancer but something else. Sometimes one antibiotic will not work and another needs to be tried. Good luck. No matter what you decide, the best decision is just loving her and thinking what would be best for her.


----------



## Will (Jul 11, 2012)

nolefan: Thank you for the kind words. I wish I knew about this community sooner. It seems that there are many like-minded people on this forum spreading knowledge and love. Thank u so much 

BeauShel: Great advice on getting a 2nd opinion. I will be visiting my vet on thursday and i'll inquire about another type of antibiotic. Thereafter, i'll look into taking Baby Girl to get a second opinion.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Will and Baby Girl, from another fellow Canadian. I am sorry for your girl. Second opinion is always good idea. Sending healing vibes and prayers for Baby Girl. I love her name.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

It is possible that she somehow got a puncture wound on her foot. Puncture wounds tend to heal from the outside first, trapping any infection on the inside of the wound, which would then continue to fester and not drain or heal.This may or may not help but it won't hurt, try soaking her foot in epsom salts, dissolve 1/2 cup epsom salts (or salt/ sea salt) in gallon or so of very warm water, a few times a day. The epsom salts can help draw out an infection, if there is one, and help ease the soreness and the swelling, and make her less tempted to want to lick. Do what you can to prevent her from licking it, try putting a light sock on the foot, taping it above the wrist. It's a long shot but it wont hurt her.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I agree with the second opinion, as well as a different antibiotic, and I wouldn't wait since this has been going on for many weeks, you are risking the infection becoming systematic leaving it for this extended amount of time. Clearly it is not getting better on it's own, even with the treatment from your current vet. Don't just look into possibly seeing another vet, do it, and do it as soon as possible. Find a different vet, preferrably a specialist or veterinary college. 

If she is still trying to lick the foot, you should get her an elizabethean collar, a big plastic cone shape collar, for her to wear, that will keep her from licking the foot.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I too would get a second opinion, so sorry to hear what Baby Girl is going through. These Old Golds are very precious. My thoughts and prayers are with you both. 

I agree, you have to do what is best for your situation and her. Here is some information about Financial assistance that might be helpful. Reading quickly through the threads, some groups do fund people living in Canada.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...grants-financial-aid-medical-issues-vets.html


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-huge-list-funding-owners-need-can-apply.html

*In the second thread, there is info for Canada residents, a group called the Farley Foundation, here's the link:*

*The Farley Foundation: Helping Pets, Helping People in Ontario, Canada*

Best of luck to you and Baby Girl.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Don't want to be the bearer of bad news, but at her age, it could very well be a tumor..we see mast cell, squamous cell carcinoma, amelanotic melanoma...


----------



## Will (Jul 11, 2012)

I've been diligent with keeping the plastic cone on Baby Girl pretty much 24/7 for the last week. I've noticed that she swats at the cone with the swollen leg and she's learned to find the edge of the cone and continues to swat at it to 'itch' her foot. I've since changed it to a soft cone

I've taken your recommendation on a second opinion, I'll be taking her to another vet today! I hope that they can shed some new light on the situation. 

I will keep everyone updated


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Please keep us posted. Sending healing vibes and prayers for Baby Girl.


----------



## Will (Jul 11, 2012)

Update for everyone. I visited another reputable vet here in Richmond bc to get a second opinion. The doctor had a look at the swell. *He wanted to aspirate the infection to see if it was blood and pus inside, or just blood. And he also needed to draw blood for a cytology exam. *He said if it was just an abscess then it would be blood and pus mixed together.*

He went ahead and drew blood from 3 different spots. The wound bled prefusely, it was not a pleasant sight to see. It literally created a frisbee sized pool of blood.*

The fluid that came out was only blood. Although he couldn't provide a clear answer until the cytology exam comes back tomorrow, he indicated that he was worried that it could be a tumor bc tumors get blood flow, while abcesses don't, Because it was mainly blood and no pus mixture.*

He cleaned her wound, put some powder to try to stop the bleeding, then put betadine on some gauze and wrapped her up.*

I am now waiting for the cytology report which I should get the results back tomorrow.*

I'm hoping for the best, but in my mind I'm preparing for the worse.*

Best case is that it's an infection/abcess and they just open her up and take out whatever it is inside.*

Worst case is a tumor, and that is where I am confused as to what will happen then... *Is there then no solution? And Baby Girl just has to live with a swollen open wound?

The doctor didn't elaborate on that hoping to wait for the cytology report first to see exactly what's happening.*


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Just checking in, I'm so glad you went for the second opinion. Thank you for letting us know you're hoping for results tomorrow. I'll be thinking about you all. Give your Girl lots of TLC and spoil her a little. Hopefully the vet will call you himself and you can discuss your options over the phone.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I hope you get good results back. Sending healing vibes and prayers for sweet Baby Girl.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Give her a hug and kiss for me. 

The furbutts vote for chicken dinner with veggies


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I was checking to see if you have spoken to the vet regarding the results?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am hoping for the best for your baby. 
In regards to a tumor, I would think if it was cancer, a leg amputation would not be out of the question as an option. 
If so, dogs do really well as tripods, they adjust fast.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

How is Baby Girl doing?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thinking of Baby Girl, I hope she is doing better. Sending healing vibes and prayers.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thinking of you guys, sending healing vibes and prayers.


----------

